# New Arrival - Remember 1977?



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Well this watch took me right back there.

An Omega Speedmaster LCD, in time warp condition. NOS with no case storage marks at all and the blue gunk in the back. I've been curious about these for some time. I can't imagine what Omega where thinking when they released this one, especially under the name of Speedmaster. Maybe they genuinely thought that quartz LCD's would be the future on horology and they'd better not miss out. Who knows but release it they did and it's very much a piece of its time.

Here's a great article for further reading:

http://members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/speedie/speedie.html

I'll apologise in advance for these photo's. Despite being in pristine condition and me wiping it between each shot it's a real dust magnet. I took quite a few more but I got bored trying to clone out all the dust specs. Hopefully these will give you an idea, so are you ready for 1977?





































Hope you enjoyed the nostalgia.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Very nice Gary.

The case gives it an air of authority and it looks great on the NATO. Thanks for the memory (or not - I think I had an LED brought back from the US by a friend for $5 about that time







)

Graham


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Dare I ask, in the polite way they do on Antiques Road Show, 'How much have you got it insured for?'


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Sharp looking LCD and very clean! Does it burn up cells quickly? The LEDs from that era sure did!

Here's an analog from that year. 219 hummer with Stainless case and gold bezel.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thats one cool looking digi


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice find Gary, especially as it's NOS... you must be well pleased









BTW Did you manage to obtain the original bracelelt with it


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool as


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Agent orange said:


>


That brings back some memories!

Great find in such good condition. I agree that it's hard to see what Omega were thinking launching that, and as a Speedmaster too, but I suppose it was a sign of the times - everyone was thinking about the future, technology, and digital watches were so cool then. It has to be a real icon of the times, and an important piece in any serious Omega collection.









I wasn't able to afford something as expensive as the Speedie when I was 12, but I remember having a Commodore LED which I thought was the dogs bits. Those were the days!









Rich


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, glad you like it. I was 12 in 1977 so it brings a lot of memories back.

Graham - It cost me Â£282 not sure what you'd be advised to insure it for though  . It's the only Speedmaster to be an LCD and apparently they only produced them in 1977, although I'd treat that fact with a pinch on salt because I've seen them in Omega catalogues from 1980. I've no idea what the going rate for one is. I could have paid over the odds but it's the best one I've ever seen so I considered it cheap, especially when you consider its provenance and short life span.

Bill - The batteries last for between 20 - 25 months. There's two in there, one for the display and one for the battery. The movement itself is accurate to +/- 0.15 sec/day for a variation of +/- 5 deg C. Here's a pic, notice the 12 or 24 hour display switch on the right.










Phil - No it didn't come with a bracelet. There are a few different case style (6 from memory) some had integrated bracelets and some were meant for straps, although Keith has a non integrated bracelet which would fit case. Personally I quite like it on the Nato, it's a relatively small watch - 33.5mm wide (36.5mm inc pushers), 39.5mm lug to lug and 7.2mm thick - so the Nato helps butch it up a bit. The space between the case and spring bars is very small I had to take them out to put the Nato on. Originally I was going to put it on a X33 type velcro strap but there's no way it would ever fit.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Great watch, in remarkable nick









In 1977 I was too old for a skate board - I was more interested in the beer, music and girls (usually in that order







)


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for clearing the battery issue up, Gary. I figured it had 2 cells as did most of them then, I believe. I had/have a Timex LED from that time and they can break you keeping batteries in them. I didn't recall if the early LCD's were as bad. See my memory is not that good since in 77 I was already married 23 years and raising 3 teenagers!


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Very cool Gary - I like it! Hardly a day goes by when I don't learn something (usually many things!) on this forum, and I certainly had no idea Omega made anything like this! Consequently have absolutely no idea of 'correct' value, but given the condition and its unique place in history I'd not feel at all hard done by if I were you... almost sounds cheap if you say it fast enough! 

S.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great watch mate! Thats a beauty being NOS... LCDs look crap all banged up so NOS is the only way to go it seems... and yes these are appreciating tho its hard to price them as so few come up for sale... IMHO this one is a bargain considering its condition. Many people dismiss LCD watches as crass but they do have a certain charm and make very accurate deskclocks even if you refuse to wear them! I love the Omega LCDs as many of you know... (or as someone said - 'stick an omega logo on anything and Jon will buy it..' hmm)

Here are some of mine...

Omega ChronoQuartz cal 1611










Omega Memomaster LCD cal 1632










Omega Sensor Quartz LCD cal 1640 - My desk clock!


----------

